# Begging



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My boy knows how to beg. Well not exactly, it didn't get him the hot dog but boy is he cute








Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely cute! Hope he's coping a bit better.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jake.......He is a "hot" dog!  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Jake.......He is a "hot" dog!  x


Tracey, did you allow Ruby to reply?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Tracey, did you allow Ruby to reply?


Well you know what she's like ..... A dog on heat!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a cute little beggar he is


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor little Ralph. He must have gotten the scare off his life.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Poor little Ralph. He must have gotten the scare off his life.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Poor Ralph???? 
You make it sound my poor little baby ruby raped him!!! Lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Poor Ralph????
> You make it sound my poor little baby ruby raped him!!! Lol


I just can't imagine how scary it would be to get caught with your um hand in the cookie jar and your can't pull it back out. 
If ruby is any thing like willow I'm sure she is well over it but I would have killed Jake. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I just can't imagine how scary it would be to get caught with your um hand in the cookie jar and your can't pull it back out.
> If ruby is any thing like willow I'm sure she is well over it but I would have killed Jake.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


When separated - ruby was all happy & giddy & Ralph made another attempt.... Right under my nose!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I just can't imagine how scary it would be to get caught with your um hand in the cookie jar and your can't pull it back out.
> If ruby is any thing like willow I'm sure she is well over it but I would have killed Jake.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Lol lol lol 
Jake is just so lovely, give him a hotdog pleeeease


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lol lol lol
> Jake is just so lovely, give him a hotdog pleeeease


nick and I were cracking up at his face like some serious begging eyes. 
Wonder ir Ralph is now going to look at Ruby this way


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> nick and I were cracking up at his face like some serious begging eyes.
> Wonder ir Ralph is now going to look at Ruby this way


They are both sleeping - ruby wearing Billy's underpants on top of her crate - Ralph on his back behind me in the couch, trying to push me off in his sleep!! 
We will be having no eye contact and certainly no body contact thank you!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> They are both sleeping - ruby wearing Billy's underpants on top of her crate - Ralph on his back behind me in the couch, trying to push me off in his sleep!!
> We will be having no eye contact and certainly no body contact thank you!


all joking aside, shows how dumb I am, I didn't think that neutered boys did that kind of thing. Maybe Jake has lead me wrong as he never really was a humper at all. He has never shown special interest in any dogs at all.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> all joking aside, shows how dumb I am, I didn't think that neutered boys did that kind of thing. Maybe Jake has lead me wrong as he never really was a humper at all. He has never shown special interest in any dogs at all.


I was the same Donna!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> all joking aside, shows how dumb I am, I didn't think that neutered boys did that kind of thing. Maybe Jake has lead me wrong as he never really was a humper at all. He has never shown special interest in any dogs at all.


He's a mummy's boy!
I didn't think Ralph would be interested (or able)......
But as ruby was offering it on a plate - how could he say no!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> They are both sleeping - ruby wearing Billy's underpants on top of her crate - Ralph on his back behind me in the couch, trying to push me off in his sleep!!
> We will be having no eye contact and certainly no body contact thank you!


Maybe Ralph should wear pants too, just to be sure (can Billy spare some more?). I told you Ralph reminded me of Russell Brand.....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> all joking aside, shows how dumb I am, I didn't think that neutered boys did that kind of thing. Maybe Jake has lead me wrong as he never really was a humper at all. He has never shown special interest in any dogs at all.


Neutered dogs always try to hump Molly when she goes to the dog garage. She is spayed so not sure what the attraction is. She does act like a bit of a tramp she will ruff play with them then she lies there with her little leg lifted as to entice them There are at least 4 of them that keep trying to "win her over"


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My sister's rescued Bassett who had several litters of puppies is always trying to seduce Rufus. Poor Rufus is completely clueless, he has no idea of what he is supposed to do even when it is presented right at him!.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> My sister's rescued Bassett who had several litters of puppies is always trying to seduce Rufus. Poor Rufus is completely clueless, he has no idea of what he is supposed to do even when it is presented right at him!.


What do you mean seduce? A candle-lit kibble supper? 
Watch yourself Rufus, dem broads is poison.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> What do you mean seduce? A candle-lit kibble supper?
> Watch yourself Rufus, dem broads is poison.


 Something like that. And my innocent little boy is baffled by it all. I think he got the chop before he could form any real idea of how dangerous women can be. Thankfully!


----------

